# Puffy and slow moving



## julie (Feb 6, 2008)

Please help! My rat is a few months old and seemed fine yesterday. Today, she is really PUFFY. She looks large and her fur is puffed up. She is walking REALLY slowly... I haven't seen her eat or BM. I'm thinking she ate her sock hammock that was in the cage and she may literally be tied up inside. That's just a guess.

The vets can't see her for 2 days even though I said it was an emergency. Does anyone have any ideas before I take her to after hours tonight?

Thanks, Julie


----------



## julie (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm desperately trying to figure out what's wrong with "Lola". I was reading the food list and saw that I shouldn't give her spinach. 
I'm wondering if she has stones. Since her tummy seems to hurt when touched. 
Does anyone know what to do if they are stones?
Thanks


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

is she dehydrated at all?


----------



## julie (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know. I just got back from the vet. He doesn't know what's wrong. He said to keep giving mineral oil to see if she can pass anything. 
I'm forcing some pedialyte, HiVit liquid vitamins and some mashed blocks. I guess I just have to wait and see if she can go. Her tummy is dragging on the ground and she's walking hunched over up on her back toes. He squeals when I touch her belly.
So sad to watch my baby in pain


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Did the vet check her belly? Squealing when the belly is touched isn't a good sign. Is the vet an exotics vet? Do you have another one you can get a second opinion from?


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Canned pumpkin is often given to ferrets to help them potty, maybe she is just blocked up. Constipation causes belly tenderness. She would probably eat the pumpkin more readily than mineral oil and mashed blocks lol.

Is it at all possible that she is preggers and having troubles with labor and that kind of situation?

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## julie (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll try the pumpkin - thanks! 
Unless it was an immaculate conception, she's not pregnant. She lives with another female


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

To check if she's dehydrated, pull her skin away from her body. It should snap back (Try on your healthy rat to get an idea). If it moves back in place slowly, then she's dehydrated and you may need a doctor to give subcutaneous fluids or you could try to force her with a syringe.

Beyond that, I unfortunately don't have much advice beyond seeking a different vet if your vet is not an exotics vet.


----------



## julie (Feb 6, 2008)

I gave Lola pedialyte to hydrate her, mineral oil to try to get anything to pass through her, enfamil to nourish her, tummy rubs and even a warm water enema to get her bowels moving and was up with her all night. I think she had a bowel obstruction. 
She died in the middle of the night.
I really think it was the fabric she ate. People had suggested making a sock hammock for her to sleep in, I guess it wasn't a good idea.

Has anyone else had any problems with fabric?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Rats don't generally eat the fibers, so I'd hesitate to say it was that, though anything is possible.

What was she on, diet wise? What treats was she given?

So sorry for your loss.  A vet should have caught a bowl obstruction... I again, advise finding another vet. :\


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Did she have any high white markings? It's possible it was megacolon if so...  Some rats get it later in life... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Good thought, Kathrose... Late-onset Megacolon is a possibility.


----------

